# Moving to Brisbane, Fortitude Valley



## stsumption (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey,

Moving to Brisbane in October. Job is located in the CBD and am hoping to find a furnished, shared room apartment in Fortitude Valley. Anyone know of some places to check out/avoid?? Thanks in advance for your help!

Steve


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

stsumption said:


> Hey,
> 
> Moving to Brisbane in October. Job is located in the CBD and am hoping to find a furnished, shared room apartment in Fortitude Valley. Anyone know of some places to check out/avoid?? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Steve


Fortitude valley is Giant pub/club and social central in Brisbane, I assume you are young and looking for that kind of milieu,but it is also quite rough and violent at times so be warned, check out the crime statistics and compare to other suburbs just so that you are prepared, mostly street crime around venues.

Look on Gumtree and there is a website which is I think Stayze, it's either with an e or not, other option is to pay for access to the Courier Mail website which is the local paper and has ads at the W/End for accommodation.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Avoid all of the valley lol. I work in bris Cbd also, so all u need to do is look for a place close to a train line (as its quicker than bus) and u can be in the Cbd in 15 min or less. For example I deliberately looked for rentals in alderley. I m a 2 min walk from the train station (but loud but my winows are double glazed) and 15 min ride to Cbd. Rents are more expensive close to Cbd. Eg I pay 380 per week for 2 bed t/h u furnished.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with the others avoid the valley at all costs!! It it totally dodgy!! It will also be very expensive. If you want to live near the CBD choose Spring Hill over the valley. Also as chicken999 said look for something that is close to the train line or near a bus stop. The closer you are to the city the more expensive it is going to be.

Though checkout gumtree and realestate.com.au


----------



## Glenn Sherman (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I Can suggest you The Tivoli area., thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Tivoli is outside Ipswich? Probably not a perfect choice for someone who works in CBD.


----------



## Adlen (Aug 14, 2013)

Now the world is a global village. You can easily search for rental advertisements on the internet in your desire area. Otherwise ask a good broker or agent there or ask the living peoples around there. You will definitely get apartment of your choice.


----------

